# Help a college student please



## rpatel3

Hello, My name is Rushi Patel, I am currently an International Business student at Eastern Michigan University. 

One of class assignments is to interview someone who has management experience different country (besides the United States) and has lived there (not just visited). 

Would anyone be able to help me out and do the interview? I can e-mail the questions to you that you can fill it out on your own time.


----------



## Guest

If you make another post or two, your PM privileges will work, and I can send you a message.


----------



## rpatel3

I just did, try to send a message now. If not you can also e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## xabiaxica

rpatel3 said:


> Hello, My name is Rushi Patel, I am currently an International Business student at Eastern Michigan University.
> 
> One of class assignments is to interview someone who has management experience different country (besides the United States) and has lived there (not just visited).
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me out and do the interview? I can e-mail the questions to you that you can fill it out on your own time.


Hi

I have moved your post to 'Media Requests' which is our dedicated form for this kind of thread.

please don't multi-post across the country forums - the other posts have been deleted


----------

